# Would like to know what kind of pitbull i have



## guilllermom123 (Nov 30, 2017)

First of all i don't really know much about pitbull so if i sound stupid for asking sorry ☹ but 4 days ago i took a 3 hour drive to get a baby pitbull she was only 50 dollars so i wont expect it to be a pure breed. Im just curious does anyone know how to tell whats canela is mix with? Canela recently visit the vet we found out she had parvo but been eating on her own after 2days of giving her medicine and shes pretty happy now so if she looks skinny its because she was sick

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Unfortunately without a pedigree, there is really no way to tell what breed she is or what mix she is. She looks to be a bull breed mix of some type. Def mixed with cute, that's for sure. I love her color markings. She really is adorable.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum guilllermom123 and I'm glad you got Canela and are taking care of her. What you bought was a mixed breed dog from what we commonly refer to as a "Backyard Breeder". I agree that she is mixed with a bull breed but as was stated by EckoMac, it's only a guess without knowing the dogs lineage. 
She is as cute as they get, thanks very much for sharing her pictures with us. Looking forward to watching her grow. Many happy years together.

Joe


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

thank you for saving this pup. and helping her get healthy. she is very lucky.


----------



## guilllermom123 (Nov 30, 2017)

Its been 2 months now she getting big























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

She is gorgeous guilllermom123 and what a sweet face. Really appreciate you sharing the updated pictures with us. It's so cool to see them mature. 

Joe


----------

